# Which Walmart Batteries for 24v TM



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

HEy guys im gonna get a set of Everstart batteries from walmart. My question is which group do i buy? will i be OK with 2 of the 93 batteries? or do i need 2 of the big 95 series batteries? The 95's look like they would ass a TON of weight. Let me know thanks!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i run 24 to and this year i down size cause of all the weight in the ,i got the 65.00 doller ones and there lighter and run all day i.think there the blue lables,and there 1 year free replacement,so december,there going back to get new ones, but i will make sure there drained,put your copy of perch in a few zip lock bags and duck tape to the batterys,


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

markfish said:


> i run 24 to and this year i down size cause of all the weight in the ,i got the 65.00 doller ones and there lighter and run all day i.think there the blue lables,and there 1 year free replacement,so december,there going back to get new ones, but i will make sure there drained,put your copy of perch in a few zip lock bags and duck tape to the batterys,


wow, the things you learn on this site amaze me. would have never thought about trading out batteries before the warranty is up.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

markfish said:


> i run 24 to and this year i down size cause of all the weight in the ,i got the 65.00 doller ones and there lighter and run all day i.think there the blue lables,and there 1 year free replacement,so december,there going back to get new ones, but i will make sure there drained,put your copy of perch in a few zip lock bags and duck tape to the batterys,


I've heard of people doing this and it disgusting. Why not just go in and steal new ones....its the same thing isn't it?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

i run 24 to and this year i down size cause of all the weight in the ,i got the 65.00 doller ones and there lighter and run all day i.think there the blue lables,and there 1 year free replacement,so december,there going back to get new ones, but i will make sure there drained,put your copy of perch in a few zip lock bags and duck tape to the batterys,Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1279793&posted=1#post1279793#ixzz1WQNCScFy




crappiedude said:


> I've heard of people doing this and it disgusting. Why not just go in and steal new ones....its the same thing isn't it?


____________________________________________________________

Right On Crappiedude! I thought the same thing but you beat me to the keyboard.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> i run 24 to and this year i down size cause of all the weight in the ,i got the 65.00 doller ones and there lighter and run all day i.think there the blue lables,and there 1 year free replacement,so december,there going back to get new ones, but i will make sure there drained,put your copy of perch in a few zip lock bags and duck tape to the batterys,Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1279793&posted=1#post1279793#ixzz1WQNCScFy
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]____________________________________________________________
> ...




I got to say, it takes a lot to flip my switch these days but this one did it.
How dishonest can you be....amazing. I hope he doesn't have children he's teaching.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

well i got 2 of the 29-maxx's they seem like they will be fine weight wise, but if they do seem to be too heavy i will try the smaller ones. Crappiedude, when you charge your batteries do you just charge one at a time? Or do you leave them hooked in 24v? thanks!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just added a 3 bank charge to my boat. Its a BPS XPS it5/5/5. Its pretty cool really. It delivers 5 amps for each battery (2 trolling & 1 starter) If 1 battery reaches full charge, the charger redirects the extra charge to the other 2 batteries making them 7 1/2 amp each. When the next battery is charged then all 15 amps is the directed to the last battery. 
I hope that make sense. If not go to the web site.

What I noticed this year after I added a Low HDS-8 to the boat was that while fishing the depth finder and livewell pump would drain my starting battery (on occasion) while I was fishing. I just never ran the outboard all that much during the day to recharge it any appreciable amount. My other 2 bank charger was dying so I replaced it with the 3 bank charger mentioned above. 
One thing I like about that charger is I can plug it in and forget it. It charges, then maintains the batteries. After 10 hours out on the lake I'm rechared and ready to go in about 5-6 hours.
If you don't want/need the 3 banks they probably make a 2 bank charger.
Remember I'm running the 12v system but these charges say they will charge 24v systems too.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

WELL the wal mart guy has a big surprise, they,ll recharge your battery THEN RUN A TEST ON IT, its not as simple as he thinks. they,ve dealt with your cousins before.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> WELL the wal mart guy has a big surprise, they,ll recharge your battery THEN RUN A TEST ON IT, its not as simple as he thinks. they,ve dealt with your cousins before.


You just made my day (nite)! LMAO....Might be from Kentucky or W.Va......


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man you guys fall for any thing i was just jokeing around and you guy make me out to be a bank robber,and i did tell him i git the blue labels man relax a bit cant i have some fun on here heck jim you know me did you realey think i was serious,come on well good luck with your new batterys and yes put both new in at the same time


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

markfish said:


> man you guys fall for any thing i was just jokeing around and you guy make me out to be a bank robber,and i did tell him i git the blue labels man relax a bit cant i have some fun on here heck jim you know me did you realey think i was serious,come on well good luck with your new batterys and yes put both new in at the same time


Definitley not funny at all.


----------

